# Corsair VX450W and GTX570



## Terabyte (Dec 27, 2010)

My config-
X4 955BE
4GB RAM
500GB HDD
Corsair VX450W

I was wondering can my PSU handle GTX 570?
I checked its review on anandtech and guru3D and came to the conclusion that the system power consumption at full stress is maximum 370W.
Also anandtech and guru3D have overclocked their processor so power consumption should be even lower on my stock system.
AFAIK Corsair VX450 can easily provide 400W.
So Corsair VX450 should handle GTX570 right?


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2010)

^^
You analysis is correct. VX450 is good for your system.


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Terabyte said:


> My config-
> X4 955BE
> 4GB RAM
> 500GB HDD
> ...



YES! Corsair VX450 will easily handle this load.


----------



## monkey (Dec 27, 2010)

Zotac recommends 600W PSU to use with its GTX570: Zotac GTX570


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

Terabyte said:


> My config-
> X4 955BE
> 4GB RAM
> 500GB HDD
> ...



they do the test on open bench without any case fan and some time they even use SSD drives - so their power consumption could be even lower than yours and theres' no guarantee that every vx450w would be able to provide overrated power as yours may not be from same batch.

From what I've calculated your system power consumption would be ~393W with GTX 570 and VX450 can officially provide 396W on +12V rail. So I think it's better to get a VX550W at 4.6k instead. Play safe.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 28, 2010)

even if corasir VX450w could handle ur GPU it will stressed very much when bundled up with total system power consumption.
if u wanna improve the life of PSU u should not stress the PSU more than 80%.
so it wud be better for u to look for a PSU of abt 550W or more !!


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the inputs.
@topgear : Yeah you are right that they use SSDs and all but they also OC the processor by good 600MHz or so. I won't be doing so that gets covered up I guess.

@jerrin_ss5 : Well I know I shouldn't stress by PSU. But I won't be playing games 24x7.
Mostly on weekends(but in full glory).
Also I don't reckon each game will stress out GTX570 (expect Crysis and Metro).


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

even at stock speed that psu along with your whole rig will draw power close to 390W - so it's better to get VX550 to be safe.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 30, 2010)

@topgear : But I already have VX450W


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

^^
Just use that, as I said. Next time you go for any component upgrade just let us know. You are fine. No worries.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 30, 2010)

^Thanks asingh.
I would be using Hyper 212+ instead of stock cooler BTW.
Also I will add one fan to my cabinet.
So will that work?


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

^^
Yups. Fine. A fan will pull 5-6W.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks asingh once again


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ what's the cabinet ? how many fan do you have ?


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 31, 2010)

^I have NZXT Gamma and I have one fan which came with the cabinet.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 31, 2010)

Terabyte said:


> ^I have NZXT Gamma and I have one fan which came with the cabinet.



try dual psu setup. Add another 450w psu.a total 900w.rocks.


----------



## asingh (Jan 1, 2011)

^^
What are you trying to imply,,?


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> ^I have NZXT Gamma and I have one fan which came with the cabinet.



add two more fan at-least for proper ventilation as the GTX 570 is power hungry hot card - those will aid in cooling for sure.



mohiuddin said:


> try dual psu setup. Add another 450w psu.a total 900w.rocks.



How ? don't you think 2x 450W is just too much for a single GTX570 based config.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 1, 2011)

It is a bit tricky but, don't any1 of u know about it?


----------



## asingh (Jan 1, 2011)

^^
Yes it can be done. But not needed in this case.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 1, 2011)

I would add more fans soon.
Can you recommend any fans(which brand and  model), with good CFM?


----------



## digibrush (Jan 1, 2011)

Try something like this:
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8499/18992074.th.jpg


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 1, 2011)

^Thanks digibrush.
Any non-LED good fan?


----------



## digibrush (Jan 1, 2011)

> ^Thanks digibrush.
> Any non-LED good fan?



Silent Fan 120 SI2 - Cooler Master


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Thanks guys for the inputs.
> @topgear : Yeah you are right that they use SSDs and all but they also OC the processor by good 600MHz or so. I won't be doing so that gets covered up I guess.
> 
> @jerrin_ss5 : Well I know I shouldn't stress by PSU. But I won't be playing games 24x7.
> ...



If you are referring to the guru3d review then read it carefully :



> The methodology: We have a device constantly monitoring the power draw from the PC. *We simply stress the GPU, not the processor. The before and after wattage will tell us roughly how much power a graphics card is consuming under load.*



I've summed up your total power consumption as this :


X4 955BE - 125W
GTX 570 : 210W
500GB HDD and ODD - 15W
Mobo - 25W
4 Case Fans - 20W

Total = 395W and VX450W can deliver 396W - so you're on the verge of stress testing your VX450W.



Terabyte said:


> I would add more fans soon.
> Can you recommend any fans(which brand and  model), with good CFM?



Get CM LED Fans.



digibrush said:


> Silent Fan 120 SI2 - Cooler Master



Those fan has 1200RPM and 90CFM but CM LED fans has 200RPM and 90CFM - so it's better to get the latter one.


----------



## asingh (Jan 2, 2011)

^^
Top Gear, how can VX450 only deliver 396W.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Yes it can be done. But not needed in this case.



Of course needed..as 570 power hungry  card...his psu can barely manage his rig.
And he is gonna add more fans ,u see..
So,it is a cheaper way getting a 900w supply in less cost than a single 500w setup.



topgear said:


> add two more fan at-least for proper ventilation as the GTX 570 is power hungry hot card - those will aid in cooling for sure.



gtx570 is power hungry.But not hot,i think.



topgear said:


> How ? don't you think 2x 450W is just too much for a single GTX570 based config.



if he is gonna buy a new 500w psu, isn't it better to get another 450w and make a dual psu setup?


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 2, 2011)

@topgear : But which game will stress my Processor? AFAIK modern games are more GPU intensive rather than stressing out processor.
Also at +12V rail my PSU supplies 396W as topgear said. But won't the other rails be used at all? I do know that modern PCs use +12V majorly but what about other rails?

@mohiuddin : Setting up another PSU in my cabinet will be pain I guess and my dad won't allow me to spend more.
My budget for graphic card is 20k, somehow I have managed to stretch it to 22k so getting another PSU is out of question for me


----------



## asingh (Jan 2, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> Of course needed..as 570 power hungry  card...his psu can barely manage his rig.
> And he is gonna add more fans ,u see..
> So,it is a cheaper way getting a 900w supply in less cost than a single 500w setup.



Why would he need 900W. Please no ways. And an additional fan will cost on 5-7W extra on load. As said, his current 450W Corsair unit is capable to run the system, even if he puts no 2-3 more fans. Next time he changes a major component he can consult us.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 2, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> @mohiuddin : Setting up another PSU in my cabinet will be pain I guess and my dad won't allow me to spend more.
> My budget for graphic card is 20k, somehow I have managed to stretch it to 22k so getting another PSU is out of question for me



if it is pain to u, no need.
BTW,did u bought 570gtx.if not ,don't buy it. buy a 6950,unlock it to 6970.it will take less power.



asingh said:


> his current 450W Corsair unit is capable to run the system




barely can.and stressing more than 80% is risky and will loose efficiency.


----------



## asingh (Jan 2, 2011)

^^
Could you please explain me two things. I want them clear and precise. I am tired of this thread.

1. How can it barely run his system on a VX450W.
2. Why will he loose efficiency when he load more than 80%.

Please.

Also here.

Read post #124 onwards. Something which I had posted elsewhere.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Top Gear, how can VX450 only deliver 396W.



I was talking about the +12V rail and it's 33A for VX450W!



mohiuddin said:


> Of course needed..as 570 power hungry  card...his psu can barely manage his rig.
> And he is gonna add more fans ,u see..
> So,it is a cheaper way getting a 900w supply in less cost than a single 500w setup.
> 
> ...



even a GTX570 Sli setup won't need 900W!

GTX570s load temp was 77C in winter season so in hot summer season it will get hot for sure - so you need to provide enough ventilation and cooling.



Terabyte said:


> @topgear : But which game will stress my Processor? AFAIK modern games are more GPU intensive rather than stressing out processor.
> 
> Also at +12V rail my PSU supplies 396W as topgear said. But won't the other rails be used at all? I do know that modern PCs use +12V majorly but what about other rails?



You are right about this - games and apps won't stress your cpu and gpu at 100% all the time but when your start your rig your components will consume maximum power possible and thats' what called startup surge I guess.

The other rails like  +3.3V, +5V, -12V, +5VSB etc. is used for mem modules, pci cards, etc. But most of the components rated at 12V will consume mainly the +12V rail.

VX450W was able to deliver more than 396W on it's +12V rail ( acc to the reviews ) - so you might able to run your rig safely.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Could you please explain me two things. I want them clear and precise. I am tired of this thread.
> 
> 1. How can it barely run his system on a VX450W.
> ...



1.the link u gave, there 450w was recommended for a 5770.and as topgear said, 33a rating in +12v rail,~396w max. His poccessor and gpu can eat 300+w while gaming.other components eating from +12v rail will also add some stress...so u calculate.
2.most of the psu loose efficiency over 80% stress..even branded psu can hardly maintain 70%efficiancy at >90% load.
3. If u r tired of this thread, just don't read it...i don't care.



topgear said:


> even a GTX570 Sli setup won't need 900W!
> 
> GTX570s load temp was 77C in winter season



1.i know that 570sli don't need 900w. But, if he is going to buy a new 500w psu , my idea is not that bad.
2.it is not 77c, in game it is a lot cooler.
Even see this,

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Review - Page 20

it is 10c cool than 5870 , 5c cool than 5850 ,cooler than 6850,6870.


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

^^
Well, you missed the crux of the link. Wished you had understood. It was not to rub in the fact that a  450W is capable for a HD5770. It was about efficiency, and the myth that at full load (or not running at 50-60%) will give give idealistic efficiency bands. See the purple grid which I had created, it shows how much the efficiency varies as more load is applied, and how much over all efficiency average changes again as load is sequentially mounted on the unit.

If you still want to live in the myth that at greater loads efficiency fails please see these links.

Silent PC Review.
Hardware Secrets.
Johnny Guru.

And instead of trolling in here, and recommending 900W PSUs and dual PSU set ups, it would make more sense to post sense. The OP all ready has a VX450 so there is no way that he can change his PSU. We all mentioned that he is currently safe to run the system -- but ask us for any future upgrades. NOT Fans like you mentioned. You do know how much extra load a 120mm fan draws right..? No way does it qualify for higher rated PSUs.



mohiuddin said:


> 1.i know that 570sli don't need 900w. But, if he is going to buy a new 500w psu , my idea is not that bad.



Can you show me, where the OP has suggested that he will buy a new 500W PSU, or asked recommendations on the same lines..?


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Well, you missed the crux of the link. Wished you had understood. It was not to rub in the fact that a  450W is capable for a HD5770. It was about efficiency, and the myth that at full load (or not running at 50-60%) will give give idealistic efficiency bands. See the purple grid which I had created, it shows how much the efficiency varies as more load is applied, and how much over all efficiency average changes again as load is sequentially mounted on the unit.
> 
> If you still want to live in the myth that at greater loads efficiency fails please see these links.
> ...



yea, bro i was in myth...i saw in some article that at 100% load efficiency decrease drastically.thanks for making it clear.but,i  why jonny guru said below 350w is sweet spot for vx450.?be, more polite.as u have some responsibility here as u r a mod..u shouldn't do express ur emotions in such a way that a normal member can...
Where i told OP is gonna buy 500w psu? I told if...
As to me, 450w is not recommended for 570,i told about that setup...

And where is the problem of using dual psu?i don't see any.can u please enlighten me??


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

^^
*1*. Cause both units have to start exactly at the same time.
*2*. To enable (1) you need either:
A) A special cable which connects both units and short circuit starts (jump starts) the   second PSU. This is difficult to get and expensive.
B) A jerry rig method to initiate (2a). For which you have to read up a lot on the net, and is risky, cause if done incorrectly, you have a burnt PSU(s) or a dead system/part.
*3*.Difficult to fit in two bulky PSUs inside the cabinet.
*4*.User has to choose which type of component needs to be connected to the primary/secondary PSU. It is not as simple as just hooking up which ever part one deems fit to the PSU connectors.
*5*.More heat inside the cabinet.

Now, if you can negate all of the above, and convince the OP for dual PSU you have a case. Best.


----------



## S_V (Jan 5, 2011)

@Terabyte

You need to update your SMPS if you want to add any more components even like another HDD even FANS too in future..  That vid card alone uses more than 300Watts at gaming or HD movie viewing and what about processor,HDD,Fans, Mobo components etc.. You are really at peak and although you can run your system at present. I seriously doubt it will hold long.

Your SMPS is a budget product but not for enthusiastic products such as GTX 570. You are overheating the components in SMPS while full load and that heat comes to system if not ventilated out properly and it's not good for your SMPS life too.

if you have APC ups or similar ones to monitor the power you draw from AC... Run MSI Kombuster and winrar benchmark tool together and check the watts drawn. You will get clear picture.. I am sure it draws around 420Watts...(All together). Which is clearly not safe to your rig...


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 6, 2011)

^NO, GTX 570 doesn't consume 300W, your source of info please?
Its more like 210W on full load.


----------



## S_V (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually it's 250watts when running futuremark ,I am sure running MSI kombuster will also consume more than 250 watts.. Though 75% games never draw that much power. It all depends on Drivers too.. You processor is also AMD BE which draws good amount of Power at load....

Report: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 (page 3: Energy consumption, noise) - BeHardware

Well I am not trying to convince you or win my argument. It's just I am telling you reached safe zone limit. With my experience It's not safe to run SMPS at peek.. Out of all 11 years experience of Hardware and software I am telling you...

That's it...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't the vx 450 supposed to give 500 watt  power at full load? Its one of the underrated psu's available.


----------



## S_V (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes Vicky.... It's True but it all depends on situations.. Anything Load after 397 watts for this PSU efficiency goes down to 78-79%. 500Watts is very rear thing to happen if heat is not a issue.. It's not guaranteed also whether it can hold or not.  During Reviews they hardly test for hours in organised areas just for reviews.. In real world 20/5(say like), this is different and it's not the way it works like in Labs...


----------



## asingh (Jan 6, 2011)

^^
Yes the labs results are quite synthetic vs. the real scenarios, but the OP will not stress it full 24x7 also...!


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahem.ahem.



S_V said:


> Yes Vicky.... It's True but it all depends on situations.. Anything Load after 397 watts for this PSU efficiency goes down to 78-79%. 500Watts is very rear thing to happen if heat is not a issue.. It's not guaranteed also whether it can hold or not.  During Reviews they hardly test for hours in organised areas just for reviews.. In real world 20/5(say like), this is different and it's not the way it works like in Labs...



totally correct.



asingh said:


> ^^
> *1*. Cause both units have to start exactly at the same time.
> *2*. To enable (1) you need either:
> A) A special cable which connects both units and short circuit starts (jump starts) the   second PSU. This is difficult to get and expensive.
> ...



for gain of 900w, it is nothing.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

So a vx450 can manage a gtx 570 safely. Can this be concluded?



mohiuddin said:


> for gain of 900w, it is nothing.



I don't agree with you and i guess no one will either. Asingh's posts make sense unlike yours. Two psu's can't be stuffed even in a full tower cabinet.

If anybody needs more power then he or she can opt 850 watt upwards with a bronze or gold rating and a good oem like seasonic.

eg- corsair ax 1200 80+ gold ( oem - flextronic)


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> for gain of 900w, it is nothing.


No, it isn't. It is better to get a single high quality PSU than using two.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> No, it isn't. It is better to get a single high quality PSU than using two.



+1 to the suggestion.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

He can use GTX 570 on his current PSU itself. It will work fine but more headroom is recommended. One may argue that it is for this situation only one pays for the Corsair premium in India. He won't be at full load always, will he?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

^^

No,  he is never going to stay at full load all the time.Therefore no need for op to change the psu for time being.

Correct isn't it?


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

so now some thinks that VX450W is not safe for his GTX570 and some thinks it will not create any issue. There can be one way to find out this :

@ *OP* - as you have said you won't be able to stretch your budget more than 22K - right ?

Have you bought the GTX570 - why not test it with the VX450W and let us know. Run, crysis, metro2033, BFBC2, GTA EFLC like resource hungry games for 3-4 hours ( as usually most of the people play continuously that long ) with max resolution and image quality - it will give you an fair idea.

If you have not bought it already consider getting Zotac GTX 570 GDDR5 1280 MB @ 20.6k ( on lynx ) - try selling out your current PSU and with the rest of the money get a seasonic 500/520W PSU around 4k.


----------



## asingh (Jan 7, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> for gain of 900w, it is nothing.



Either you cannot read or comprehend else you do not understand all the points I had listed out categorically.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 8, 2011)

No I haven't bought the card yet.
If I sell away my PSU how much should I expect?3k?
Its only 7 months old.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

If you can sell the vx450 at 3k then do it and get a corsair vx550 or Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W psu.  Then you can opt for the gtx 570 easily without any fear.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 8, 2011)

^Hmm...yes I think I will sell away my PSU :-/
Unfortunately all my college friends are dumb so selling a PSU for 3k to them is pretty much impossible(most of them have those iBall ones)

Thanks everybody for the replies, currently I am bit busy since my college submissions.
Will bump this thread when they are done.
Thanks once again


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> Either you cannot read or comprehend else you do not understand all the points I had listed out categorically.



wtf is the problem ?i used two psu .
1..shortcircuit two wire in psu - mobo power connector.
The only problem is if u shutdown ur cpu then the second psu will still be on.....u have to just manually switch the plug off. Or
2.. u want more sofisticated setup ,there is many ground wires in a mobo ,just use any one of them carefully.(i prefer and used first one)
@vickybat , i think u know how a good branded >900w psu cost?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

@ *mohiuddin*

Ok if you had really done such a setup and even claiming it to be better than a single HQ psu setup , can you please post some pics of the same in this thread?

We want to witness in pictures how this system looks like and to what extent this double psu system is viable.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2011)

it would be best if he can put up a tutorial on the dual psu setup on the tutorial section - many will be interested in this - even I'm interested to know how exactly he have done this - A step by step tutorial with pics what we want anyway.

@ *Terabyte* - selling off your current PSU @2.5-3k is a wise decision and by adding only 1.6k/1.1K only you would get a seasonic 520W bronze PSU like vicky said.

BTW, what GTX570 you are going to buy ie brand name ?


----------



## S_V (Jan 9, 2011)

@Terabyte

If you have budget problem... you go ahead with card only for now.. But there is no headroom for you anymore. your chances for any more devices will get SLIM for now.... Later when chance is there ,sell and buy NEW SMPS like *topgear* suggested go for it... 
If you buy only CARD now,, Please provide your input by playing GPU intense games like Metro 2033, Warhead, Bad Company 2 in Max settings especially with AA and AF (if no AA and AF, Card is not bothered to run hard).. Make sure you run them very long ....

Also what's your Monitor, DID i miss anywhere?  If your resolution is below 1680x1050, especially 1280x1024, you don't have to worry about SMPS ,becoz below that GPU is capped to limit with high end Vid cards and games depend on more CPU..  Vid cards stress only above 1680x1050 especially from 1920x1080(1200)... where CPU lacks such bandwidth to support in higher resolution.. Here OC your CPU plays key role... especially in SLI.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 9, 2011)

^Sorry I forgot the mention about my monitor, its have Samsung 2233 Full-HD.

@topgear : As of now I haven't thought of the brand.
But I am looking for one which is cool and efficient rather than OC'ed card.
Any options?


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

actually oced card most of the time comes with better cooler - so they give better performance ( read more OC capability ) and runs a lot cooler tan stock stuff.

Zotac has a GTX570 which is priced 20.7K on lynx which has stock cooler. Acc to guru3d a stock cooled GTX570s load temp is 77C and power consumption is 213W and it can be oced to 800 core maxand comes with 5 years warranty.

You can also cosnsider brands like MSI, Palit SC, Gigabyte, Asus and EVGA.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ *mohiuddin*
> 
> Ok if you had really done such a setup and even claiming it to be better than a single HQ psu setup , can you please post some pics of the same in this thread?
> 
> We want to witness in pictures how this system looks like and to what extent this double psu system is viable.



i said i used.a 500w one i m using and another 350w i used before.as i m using 5770 single card , i took out the 350 w one, as 500w is enough.i used that dual setup for about a month for testing how it works.it did very well. When i will head to a cfx setup i will show u some pics of dual psu setup as u guys don't believe me.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> i said i used.a 500w one i m using and another 350w i used before.as i m using 5770 single card , i took out the 350 w one, as 500w is enough.i used that dual setup for about a month for testing how it works.it did very well. When i will head to a cfx setup i will show u some pics of dual psu setup as u guys don't believe me.



What were the make of the psu's? How did you connect the 24pin mobo connector of the 2nd psu?

Atleast post a step by step tutorial as suggested by *topgear* & explain each step briefly and not in sms language.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> It is a bit tricky but, don't any1 of u know about it?



Dual setup of PSU..m sorry but i have never heard of it...how is it done???


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually Dual PSU can be used and it's little tricky..

let us wait what he says about it... 

All i can i give small hint... Black and Green Wire  .....


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dual PSU setup is generally done on servers, some consumer mobos also support it, but if you try it on your PC, it will most probably kill the board....

A friend(thebanik) tried doing it on his Classified and UD9, both gave an warning/error on mobo....

If I were you, I would not go for a GTX570 on a 450VX. Wait got the GTX 560 if you dont want to change your existing PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2011)

S_V said:


> Actually Dual PSU can be used and it's little tricky..
> 
> let us wait what he says about it...
> 
> All i can i give small hint... *Black and Green Wire*  .....



I've used this for test PSU and fans !

But some custom pc makers like origin and there Big O model has 2x psu inside but it uses a little bit more sophisticated method I guess.


----------



## S_V (Jan 11, 2011)

It's not any sophisticated method,, Just an quality Dual 24pin ATX adapter cable will do all the Job. Yes, it's safe to do so.. I have seen and installed many Rigs in office using this method.. It's not for only Servers...  If anything goes wrong, either low-profile SMPS or user Mistake..

*Hotwire or Jumpstart* Black and Green wire is also safe method but it's just for Temporary solution for testing PSU and Fans like *TopGear *said... and not for continuous usage...


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ ok- thanks for the info buddy - it was very informative.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 12, 2011)

S_V said:


> It's not any sophisticated method,, Just an quality Dual 24pin ATX adapter cable will do all the Job. Yes, it's safe to do so.. I have seen and installed many Rigs in office using this method.. It's not for only Servers...  If anything goes wrong, either low-profile SMPS or user Mistake..
> 
> *Hotwire or Jumpstart* Black and Green wire is also safe method but it's just for Temporary solution for testing PSU and Fans like *TopGear *said... and not for continuous usage...



i used the green ,black wire method.i even ran my gpu(5770) with it...u have to just turn it off/on manually.
*what the alternative method ?please explain it broadly*,because i have a plan to stick again with dual psu as i m gonna do crossfire.


----------



## [Dee] (Jan 12, 2011)

As topgear said in his first post, maximum power consumption of the GTX 570 is 370W. If that is right, a 450W is never be able to handle that rig. Even if it can, it would be too risky. So, dual PSU would be really helpful in this case, if he can afford another PSU.

I've used Dual PSU, and still I'm using, 400W+400W. As right now I don't have a GPU, I'm powering my motherboard with one PSU, and HDD, ODD, and other hardware with the other PSU. I used the paper-clip method, though. 

Mr. Mohiuddin is right, it will be a wise decision not to power the GTX 570 + the whole rig with a 450W PSU.



> I don't agree with you and i guess no one will either. Asingh's posts make sense unlike yours. Two psu's can't be stuffed even in a full tower cabinet.


Why not? You don't use up all four of your ODD bays, do you? a PSU will perfectly fit in two of those.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 12, 2011)

totally agree with @[Dee] and @S_V .

-----------
^^800w power but no gpu?
bro buy a 6950hd(better deal still now for bucks) or gtx570 ASAP(as soon as possible.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

@ mohiuddin & [DEE]

Guys please share a tutorial and pics to support your claims. We all are eager to see what this dual psu setup can benefit a user in case he or she wants to add a powerhungry component later to the existing inadequate psu without changing it.

Support your claims or no one will believe.


----------



## [Dee] (Jan 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ mohiuddin & [DEE]
> 
> Guys please share a tutorial and pics to support your claims. We all are eager to see what this dual psu setup can benefit a user in case he or she wants to add a powerhungry component later to the existing inadequate psu without changing it.
> 
> Support your claims or no one will believe.



Check this out: Dual PSU


----------



## asingh (Jan 12, 2011)

Why the heck are people replying in some other language on that forum. Seems like Bengali or something..?


----------



## [Dee] (Jan 12, 2011)

Because that is a Bangladeshi Gaming forum.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

@*[DEE]*

Ok mate thats good but we don't need a 2nd psu to power fans and lights but components as well. Lets say the *OP* in this thread wants power his gtx 570 with a vx450. Most members say the psu falls just short. So in this case, if op purchases another vx 450 or a corsair cx400, what will he do to power the 570 efficiently?

Please explain in brief along with the pros and cons of such a setup.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ for him it's best to use the method of Dual 24pin ATX adapter cable said by S_V. That way the PSUs will balance the load between them efficiently and there will be not turn on/off issue - check out the last pic.



			
				[Dee];1321430 said:
			
		

> As topgear said in his first post, maximum power consumption of the GTX 570 is 370W. If that is right, a 450W is never be able to handle that rig. Even if it can, it would be too risky. So, dual PSU would be really helpful in this case, if he can afford another PSU.
> 
> I've used Dual PSU, and still I'm using, 400W+400W. As right now I don't have a GPU, I'm powering my motherboard with one PSU, and HDD, ODD, and other hardware with the other PSU. I used the paper-clip method, though.
> 
> ...



I've never said a GTX570 can consume 370W - seems like you have confused things a little bit. I said total system power consumption  with a GTX570 would be that much.

A GTX 570 an consume around ~210W under full load.



mohiuddin said:


> i used the green ,black wire method.i even ran my gpu(5770) with it...u have to just turn it off/on manually.
> *what the alternative method ?please explain it broadly*,because i have a plan to stick again with dual psu as i m gonna do crossfire.



This can be done - no doubt about it but I think it's not safe to do so. If for some reason the wire connection/paper clip connection gets loose there will be some major issues and you have to manually switch on/off the PSu everytime.
Another thing is you have to decide which components should get power from which PSu and there could be load balancing issues.



vickybat said:


> @ mohiuddin & [DEE]
> 
> Guys please share a tutorial and pics to support your claims. We all are eager to see what this dual psu setup can benefit a user in case he or she wants to add a powerhungry component later to the existing inadequate psu without changing it.
> 
> Support your claims or no one will believe.





asingh said:


> Why the heck are people replying in some other language on that forum. Seems like Bengali or something..?



here's a guide for you guys and it's in plain English :

Guide dual psu and test psu : a how to guide. - bit-tech.net Forums

I think it's little bit complicated to setup like this anyway.

Here's some more guides :

*www.procooling.com/index.php?func=articles&disp=56&pg=1

*www.burningissues.net/how_to/power/psu.htm ( multi page guide )

*www.procooling.com/index.php?func=articles&disp=52&pg=1 ( run 10 PSUs simultaneously !!! )

*www.speedy3d.com/articles/case_mod_p3/index.shtml

Thanks me later for all these - read'em 1st 

painless and theory less efforts - tools of the trade - go grab'em

*www.frozencpu.com/images/products/main/bus-128.jpg



> The Bitspower X-Station Multi PSU Module lets you run up to 4 power supplies simultaneously by connecting them to the connectors on the X-Station and jumping one of the X-Station's connectors with the included ATX Power Supply Jumper. This module is a must for enthusiasts that want to ensure clean power for their video cards by providing them with their own power supply



*www.frozencpu.com/products/7137/bu...SU_Module_-_Blue_LED_BP-XSU-BL.html?tl=g2c413

*www.frozencpu.com/images/products/main/cpa-167.jpg



> The Lian-Li Dual Power Supply Adapter is an OEM cable that will power up two power supplies when the motherboard is turned on. This cable can be used with both 24 pin and 20 pin ATX motherboards.



*www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html?tl=g2c413

hey! where's my award for gathering all these !!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet trick there said by topgear. I haven't went through the entire 8 pages of the thread but i rather not suggest u to do this as the this might disturb the consistency of the PC. Now u might have ur own reasons & this might have been said before but there is an easier way to solve this problem. Don't buy GTX570, wait for GTX560 which will be available by the end of this month, that card will have lower TDP and will draw power similar to GTX460.

Now u might already got the card, if thats the case, get anything like CS600W or VX550W.


----------



## S_V (Jan 13, 2011)

@Topgear,

It's nice of you to post such tutorials... 

It's that last Dual ATX adapter we are using in our Office setups mostly.. Our office inventory imports them from frozenCPU as well( I wish frozenCPU should start services in INDIA, they are awesome at getting all the modding and watercooling setups sales, you name they will have it).  . USA Branch will take care of these inventory stock and sends us to here in Indian Branch for us to do the Jobs. (This is How ,i got circle in USA to send me some tech goodies for my own rig off the record..US tech Guys are very friendly at first i thought this is not possible and They are superb in knowledge too)

Please don't ask for Pictures ,as you Guys know Photography is strictly prohibited in MNC companies... And especially when we tech Guys are around ,all cameras will concentrate at us only.. it's not that they are suspicious about us.. It's just they are worried about super tech Guys knowledge... YES, i am one of the Senior Administrator of IT specialist Group. I am proud to say that loud...  ..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ *topgear*

Thanks a lot mate for all the info. 

But i feel all the methods discussed above are a bit too complicated for a novice & pro user alike. As you said there may be load balancing issues and the methods discussed above were not running any state of the art hardware like a multi gpu setup or something but were for experiments.

I reckon there's a lot of risk involved to practically implement the ideas and use dual psu's to power a system running multiple videocards, harddrives , optical drives etc.

I still don't agree it to be a viable solution for practical use & only sounds good on paper cause a lot of skills is required.

None has put a dual psu in a full or even midtower, so those may be for experiments and seldom for even test benches.



S_V said:


> @Topgear,
> 
> It's nice of you to post such tutorials...
> 
> ...




Where do you work buddy? Just curious.


----------



## S_V (Jan 13, 2011)

Vicky,, PM sent


----------



## [Dee] (Jan 13, 2011)

Whatever, ask around some more, you won't be recommended to use a 450W PSU in a GTX 570 rig. Getting a 500W would be safe. And if you want to do what you like, be my guest.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

[Dee];1321772 said:
			
		

> Whatever, ask around some more, you won't be recommended to use a 450W PSU in a GTX 570 rig. Getting a 500W would be safe. And if you want to do what you like, be my guest.



I know that & agree with this though. For op to be on safer side , a corsair vx550 or a seasonic s12 ii bronze 520 is highly recommended.

Vx 450 is somewhat unsafe for a gtx 570 rig. But there's a difference between any ordinary 450w psu and corsair vx450. Its an underrated psu and can give more than 500w in full load.

One of corsair's best and the best 450w psu out there.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

I have some doubts about the 500W supply of VX450W - not every batches built with same components - so the one sent for review provided ~500W but that may not be possible with every unit though I totally agree that VX450 is one of the best psu.



S_V said:


> @Topgear,
> 
> It's nice of you to post such tutorials...
> 
> ...



^^ thanks for providing such infos.
can we buy those Dual ATX adapter in here ie from local markets ?



vickybat said:


> @ *topgear*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate for all the info.
> 
> ...



yep - these methods are bit too complicated but using a Dual ATX adapter is perfectly safe IMO. The mobo will handle the load balancing ( though still we need to do some homework for connecting components to the psus )  and we don't need to everyt ime manually switch on/off the psus.

It's really a pain for some to make 2 psus inside of the cabby but some high end pc makers use dual psu setup but they use some custom cabionets anyway.


----------



## S_V (Jan 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for providing such infos.
> can we buy those Dual ATX adapter in here ie from local markets ?



It's hard to get Quality DUAL adapter in India. Once, we bought in Hyderabad but it didn't worked as it was meant to be.. With same setup , we tried Adapter from FrozenCPU, it worked well...


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ Thanks for informing.


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2011)

S_V said:


> It's hard to get Quality DUAL adapter in India. Once, we bought in Hyderabad but it didn't worked as it was meant to be.. With same setup , we tried Adapter from FrozenCPU, it worked well...



Yes correct. That is why I never advocate such methods.


----------



## S_V (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes Anil,....

Since topic started i shared my experience but for this OP there is no point in using DUAL PSU.... This method is Not recommended for Newbie or Non-Technical persons especially in India where we get duplicates in the name of quality products...


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to lock this thread as I feel everything has been discussed. PM me if you want it unlocked sometime later.


----------

